
Gmail users report yet another outage - fiaz
http://www.itworld.com/saas/54311/gmail-users-report-yet-another-outage
======
Kilimanjaro
So, who cares?

This is hacker news, not techcrunch!

Are we being silently invaded by M$ drones who report everything wrong with
google, yahoo and apple but never their own fuck ups?

------
drewcrawford
No problems here. But I'm on a server that's slow-to-update (I get new
features 3 days after the early people) to maybe the bad SW version hasn't hit
me yet.

